# Snow plow blade



## Nickxlucas (Jun 11, 2018)

Does anybody make a reproduction or 3d printed snow plow blade similar to the aristocraft blade? I'm looking to build a russel snow plow but can't seem to find a blade


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a snow plow by LGB: https://www.ebay.com/itm/LGB-20680-21680-SERIES-CHRISTMAS-RAIL-TRUCK-BLACK-FRONT-SNOW-PLOW-PART-BRAND-NEW/302995918976?epid=12017598680&hash=item468bf6d080:g:1hAAAOSw-eJbw-yK:rk:9f:0


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

I scratchbuilt a plow using a Bachmann K-27 plow and a Bachmann Thomas plow. The K-27 blade is upside down on top of the Thomas blade


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike;

What a great job! There is something about that front-on view that makes me think of the "Wild, Wild West" movie that starred Will Smith. The plow looks effective and sinister at the same time.

Darn! Now where's my "Like" button?

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks Dave, it works better with wet snow in that the snow comes up the Thomas blade, and when it hits the K-27 blade, it curls off to the sides


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Could have used one of those this past week


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick;

Just had a couple of ideas that may help. You could probably build your own plow blade. The example in the photograph is actually a leaf sweeper, but the backing to the broom section is very much like a snowplow blade. I used styrene, but you could use sheet metal for better durability. 
(I have been told the car should be nicknamed Groucho Marx!)









You may also want to check among the construction toys at the big box stores. I have a nice V blade plow that came from a construction toy - most likely a dump truck with a snowplow. The blade is earmarked for another project "someday." I am guessing that the truck (now long gone) was probably about 1:24 or 1:25 rough scale.

Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.trainli.com/LGB-2018-LG...am-engine-repair-parts-110/l-23192-081-p-5910 

This plow will allow a kadee knuckle coupler or LGB style hook and loop/knuckle.
It mounts on the newer LGB Mogul pilot truck.


----------

